# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عاشق شدن در دوران کنکور؟

## uouo

سلام دوستان حالتون ک خوبه جا سوال نیست  :Yahoo (1): 
میگم به نظرتون تو سال چهارم عاشق بشی  :Yahoo (68):  درسی ک نه ها اهل دلاش می دونن :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4): 
مشکل چنتا چنتا بت اضاف میشه  :Yahoo (1): ؟
مرسی میشم اگ جواب بدید  :Yahoo (65): 

پ.ن:مشکل یکی از بچه هاس نه من  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## WickedSick

عشق چرت و پرته  :Yahoo (21):  ( خواستم لفظ دیگه به کار ببرم. ولی خب فرومه خانواده نشسته  :Yahoo (4):  )
درس مهم ترین چیز توی ایرانه ( البته اگه پولدار نیستین )
امسال هم کلا همه به قول اونوریا "اُوور دراماتیک" میشن , ولی سال بعد توی دانشگاه همه چی از آسیاب میفته.
کلا سراغش نرین مخصوصا قبل دانشگاه که اصلا چیز خوبی نیست.
پ.ن: رفتین هم بهتر.
 یه رقیب کمتر =]

----------


## satar98

اين موضوع عسلش دراومده!!
ب رفيقتم بگو الان اين چيزا مد نيس!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Miss.Dr

پاییزو که رد کردیم...

----------


## Amin-jh

خوبه اگه گندشو درنیارید
البته من نداشتم نمیدونم گندش دقیقا چه جوری درمیاد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

> خوبه اگه گندشو درنیارید
> البته من نداشتم نمیدونم گندش دقیقا چه جوری درمیاد


تو ندونی؟  :Yahoo (21): 
داداچ اینا باید اسکرین بگیرم بزارم تو لیست 10 دروغ برتر تاریخ  :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا: من یه جنگ جهانی 3, یا یه تشکیل زوج جدیدو میبینم توی تاپیک!
ببندیم تاپیکو بهتره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MH_220

درود به هرچی عشق دوران کنکوره و هرچی که هست  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*حال ندارم به اون صورت توضیح بدم  

فقط تهش چیزی جز پشیمونی نیس*

----------


## Cat

:Yahoo (4): سممممممممم
زهر
دوری کن

----------


## uouo

ولی خودش میگه که ترازش که از 5900 شده  6500 مال همون خانم بوده  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## uouo

آخه من خودم میگم بستگی داره  :Yahoo (1): 
شاید مثلا خانوم بگه باید بخونی تهران قبول شی اونم از روی اون بشینه بخونه
شایدم خانوم هی بگه بیا بریم ددر که از روی اون درسو ول کنه  :Yahoo (1): 
هیچ چیـــــــــــــــز معلوم نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

*عشق کلا چرته حالا چه قبل کنکور باشه یا چه بعد کنکور 

برید بچسبید به درستون باووووو*

----------


## MaTiin

> ولی خودش میگه که ترازش که از 5900 شده  6500 مال همون خانم بوده


سوالی که پیش میاد اینکه ایشون با یک خانوم ترازش از 5900 یه 6500 رسیده
یعنی 600 تا افزایش تراز داشته
حال به نظرتون میتونه با اضافه کردن یک خانوم یعنی در کل با دو خانوم به تراز 7100 برسه و پزشکیش رو قطعی کنه؟؟

----------


## Milad98

> سوالی که پیش میاد اینکه ایشون با یک خانوم ترازش از 5900 یه 6500 رسیده
> یعنی 600 تا افزایش تراز داشته
> حال به نظرتون میتونه با اضافه کردن یک خانوم یعنی در کل با دو خانوم به تراز 7100 برسه و پزشکیش رو قطعی کنه؟؟


تا سه نشه بازی نشه!

سه تا شه فک کنم میره واسه تک رقمی

----------


## Cat

> سوالی که پیش میاد اینکه ایشون با یک خانوم ترازش از 5900 یه 6500 رسیده
> یعنی 600 تا افزایش تراز داشته
> حال به نظرتون میتونه با اضافه کردن یک خانوم یعنی در کل با دو خانوم به تراز 7100 برسه و پزشکیش رو قطعی کنه؟؟


 :Yahoo (4): هرچی بیشتر بهتر

----------


## uouo

ن ن یواشکی داره خوشم میاد  :Yahoo (1): 
اونایی ک میگن خوب نیست>>>>>>>شکس خوردن  :Yahoo (68): 
اون که میگه خوبه>>>>>>>>>>>خودش داره  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## uouo

> سوالی که پیش میاد اینکه ایشون با یک خانوم ترازش از 5900 یه 6500 رسیده
> یعنی 600 تا افزایش تراز داشته
> حال به نظرتون میتونه با اضافه کردن یک خانوم یعنی در کل با دو خانوم به تراز 7100 برسه و پزشکیش رو قطعی کنه؟؟



ن دگ اونطور ک نیس :/
چرا ب دید منفی میبینیتش :/
شاید مجبور بوده بخونه که بره واس دانشگاه ها تاپ :/

----------


## amir 1378

واقعا الان بحث شما سر دوست دختره بیخی بابا برین درس بخونین خیلی بیکارین :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## amir 1378

> *
> 
> شکست دادیم*


 همینه دیگه راسته میگن دخترا بی معرفتن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

عشق!!! داریم؟؟؟ اصلا همچین چیزی ممکنه؟؟؟؟عشقو با....اشتباه نگیرین:troll (5):

----------


## LI20

_شنیدم یه سری از رتبه برترای ازمونا  طی  جلسه ای تصمیم گرفتن . یه عده رو استخدام کنن که بیان این تیپ تاپیکارو بزنن شماها را مشغول کنن خودشونم برن تست بزنن.. خدا قوت خسته نباشین_

----------


## MaTiin

> واقعا الان بحث شما سر دوست دختره بیخی بابا برین درس بخونین خیلی بیکارین





> همینه دیگه راسته میگن دخترا بی معرفتن


واقعا الان بحث شما سر دوست دختره بیخی بابا برین درس بخونین خیلی بیکارین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir 1378

> واقعا الان بحث شما سر دوست دختره بیخی بابا برین درس بخونین خیلی بیکارین


 خخخ خندیدم

----------


## uouo

> _شنیدم یه سری از رتبه برترای ازمونا  طی  جلسه ای تصمیم گرفتن . یه عده رو استخدام کنن که بیان این تیپ تاپیکارو بزنن شماها را مشغول کنن خودشونم برن تست بزنن.. خدا قوت خسته نباشین_



ها ها ها :/
کلی خنده+شادی یافتم :/
:/ :/ :/
اصن ماشالا به هوش :/ :/

----------


## uouo

> عشق!!! داریم؟؟؟ اصلا همچین چیزی ممکنه؟؟؟؟عشقو با....اشتباه نگیرین:troll (5):



 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Cat

:Yahoo (4): جم کنین تاپیکو

----------


## MaTiin

> خخخ خندیدم


همیشه به شادی

----------


## uouo

> داداش مطمعن باش که فقط یواش یواش خوشت میاد 
> البته من هنوز نظرمو نشون ندادم ...یعنی هنوز نظرمو نگفتم 
> فک کنم اونموقع قضیه یکم فرق کنه




ب قول یکی از دوستان گرامی (خدا اجرشان دهاد) حیف که اینجا فرومه خانواده نشسته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr Sky

*عشق.>>>>>>>....کلمه ای مفت.......
تاپیک.>>>>>>>.....مفت تر از مفت.....*

----------


## Healer

۱۷ کاربر و ۱۰ مهمان
استقبال از تاپیک های عشقی بیشتر از درسیه  :Yahoo (21): 

ر.ا: نظری ندارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Cat

> *عشق.>>>>>>>....کلمه ای مفت.......
> تاپیک.>>>>>>>.....مفت تر از مفت.....*


دقیقا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## uouo

> *عشق.>>>>>>>....کلمه ای مفت.......
> تاپیک.>>>>>>>.....مفت تر از مفت.....*



شرمنده دوست خوب من  :Yahoo (1): 
گفتم این سواله دوستمو بپرسم ببینم نظر بچه ها دربارش جیه 
ببخشید :/

----------


## DR.MAM

*جم کنید بساطتونو باوووووو....برید سر درستون*

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> ۱۷ کاربر و ۱۰ مهمان
> استقبال از تاپیک های عشقی بیشتر از درسیه 
> 
> ر.ا: نظری ندارم


 بچه همه عاشقن ما خبر نداشتیم اصلا عشق داغونشون کرده!!!:troll (5):

----------


## uouo

عجــــــــــــــــــب :/
شب دوستان خوش
دیه نباس بیام به اینجا گویا :/
:/ :/
آبروم برفت :/
یه سوال میخاستین جواب بدین :/
مرسی از دوستان که جواب دادن  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tear_goddess

عشق و عاشقی بسیار مزخرفه -_- .
دوست من با ی پسره بود کلی هم عاشق هم بودن مثلا ! 
درساش ک افت کرد شدید 
مریضی اعصاب گرف 
اخرشم پسره ولش کرد 
به نظرم بزارین تو دانشگاه عاشق شین اونجا موردا بهتره  :Yahoo (4):  دست هم برای انتخاب باز تره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Healer

> بچه همه عاشقن ما خبر نداشتیم اصلا عشق داغونشون کرده!!!:troll (5):


واقعنم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## uouo

> عشق و عاشقی بسیار مزخرفه -_- .
> دوست من با ی پسره بود کلی هم عاشق هم بودن مثلا ! 
> درساش ک افت کرد شدید 
> مریضی اعصاب گرف 
> اخرشم پسره ولش کرد 
> به نظرم بزارین تو دانشگاه عاشق شین اونجا موردا بهتره  دست هم برای انتخاب باز تره



بله بله 
از این موردا زیاد دیدم 
البته آدم خوبم اینجا میان میرن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Cat

> عشق و عاشقی بسیار مزخرفه -_- .
> دوست من با ی پسره بود کلی هم عاشق هم بودن مثلا ! 
> درساش ک افت کرد شدید 
> مریضی اعصاب گرف 
> اخرشم پسره ولش کرد 
> به نظرم بزارین تو دانشگاه عاشق شین اونجا موردا بهتره  دست هم برای انتخاب باز تره


 :Yahoo (4): موافقم

----------


## uouo

شب همگیتون خوش  :Yahoo (3): 
ببخشید اگه این تاپیک بعضیارو ناراحت کرد  :Yahoo (110): 
شرمنده همتون  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (68): 
خداحافظ :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Lullaby

*دوست ندارم توی همچین تاپیکایی پست بذارم
اما اینو بدونین که یه بچه ی هفده هجده ساله عمرا بتونه 
عاشق بشه..یه چیزی هست به نام توهم....بیکار بوده..گفته بذار توهم عشق بزنم
عشق در سنین بالا کشکه بیشتر اوقات چه برسه به سنو سال ما
عجب*

----------


## -Morteza-

نشی بهتره...
شدی ولش کنی بدتره...
اگه شدی کمترش کنید...محدود
این نبازمند قبول کردن هر دو طرفه

تصور کن ممکنه7/8سال دیگه همین دختر بگه چون شغلت خوب نیس نمیتونم قبول کنم...
اونجاس که کلا لههه میشی
پس بشین درستو بخون

من بهترن حالتو در نظر گرفتم که هدف ازدواجه نه ل...س زدن
خوددانی

----------


## arefeh78

*به نظر من اسم تایپیک از عاشق شدن تو دوران کنکور بزار خرییت تو دوران کنکور

 پ.ن :البته ما یکی از فامیلامون با همکلاسیش ازدواج کرد خیلی خوبه باهم میشنن درس میخونن
*

----------


## Mohamaad-R1

(هیهات هیهات فکر توعدون....هیهات ووای برآنچه که انجام میدهید)..این کارا توی سال کنکور یعنی آخر عاقبت خود را به شری گرویدن میفهمی که دادا⏰🔜😀

----------


## Azadi

ما سال پیش یه معلم ریاضی داشتیم، همیشه بهمون می‌گفت این سال پیش‌دانشگاهی رو دور عشق و عاشقی خط بکشید، سال بعد می‌رید دانشگاه کیس‌های خیلی بهتر هست. بعضیا گوش ندادن به حرفاش، کلی وقتشون گرفته شد. ولی واقعاً تو دانشگاه خیلییییی چیزای خوبی پیدا می‌شه. ما خودمون تو ورودیامون مثلاً کسیو داریم که از شهرستان اومده دانشگاه تهران، بعد اونجا دوست دختر داشته، تازه اومده اینجا دیده چه چیزای خوبی می‌تونسته از همینجا برداره که خب متاسفانه دستش بستس دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  البته اگه آدم لاشی‌ای باشه که می‌تونه چند وجهی کار کنه تو هر شهر شعبه بزنه  :Yahoo (94):  
در کل بیخیال شید سال کنکورُ. این که ترازمم از 5900 شده 6500 هم بهونه‌ـست. در نهایت ضرر ـه. قبول کنید. ایشالا دانشگاه میاید کلی عشق و حال.

----------


## roc

> سلام دوستان حالتون ک خوبه جا سوال نیست 
> میگم به نظرتون تو سال چهارم عاشق بشی  درسی ک نه ها اهل دلاش می دونن
> مشکل چنتا چنتا بت اضاف میشه ؟
> مرسی میشم اگ جواب بدید 
> 
> پ.ن:مشکل یکی از بچه هاس نه من


مشکل
n تا n تا اضافه میشه واز فرمول زیر قابل محاسبه است 
!( n*n) :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## daniad

> نشی بهتره...
> شدی ولش کنی بدتره...
> اگه شدی کمترش کنید...محدود
> این نبازمند قبول کردن هر دو طرفه
> 
> تصور کن ممکنه7/8سال دیگه همین دختر بگه چون شغلت خوب نیس نمیتونم قبول کنم...
> اونجاس که کلا لههه میشی
> پس بشین درستو بخون
> 
> ...


ی یا الف ؟ 

سال کنکور سعی کنید ب این چیزا فکر نکنید وقتی براش نیس . 
بعد که بیاید دانشگاه یه عالمه وقت و موقعیت و ... هست 
عشق حس خوبی داره ولی بخاطر یه حس خوب نزنید زندگیتونو خراب کنید

----------


## somi

> سلام دوستان حالتون ک خوبه جا سوال نیست 
> میگم به نظرتون تو سال چهارم عاشق بشی  درسی ک نه ها اهل دلاش می دونن
> مشکل چنتا چنتا بت اضاف میشه ؟
> مرسی میشم اگ جواب بدید 
> 
> پ.ن:مشکل یکی از بچه هاس نه من


ب معنای واقعی بدبخت میشه

----------


## SonaMi

عشق ک نیس ، شیطونیه  :Yahoo (35):  

هر چیزیو باس به اندازش استفاده کرد .. 

اگه مودت(mood ) جوریه که میتونی یه رابطه رو هندل کنی ، اوکیه 
اگه نه ، فقط به مشکلاتت اضافه میکنی 

اینم یادت باشه  که تو توی یه رقابت هستی  و با این چیزا فقط به بقیه فرصت میدی : ) 

هَو فان

----------


## laleh74

به قول یکی از پستای بالایی سعی کنه نشه. اما اگه شد ولش نکنه.
چون هرکسی نمیتونه احساسش رو کنترل کنه.
خیلی زیاااااد از دوستام بودن که تو دوره ی کنکور عاشق شدن
اتفاقا دونفری 1دانشگاه قبول شدن(درصورتی که جفتشون کنکوری بودن)

و یا اینکه از اون عشق انگیزه گرفتن و بیشتر خوندن و موفق شدن.
و اما در مقابل بودن کسایی که نتونسن خودشونو کنترل کنن و گند زدن به همه چی.

همه چی برمیگرده به خود آدم!

----------


## kiarash001

عجیبه این تاپیک انقدر کش اومده واقعا دارید نظر میدید ؟ :Yahoo (13): 
دمت گرم برادر ۴ تا تاپیک دیگه اینطوری بزن همه رو درگیر چرتیات بکن من راحت قبول بشم امسال :Yahoo (35):

----------


## somi

> آخه من خودم میگم بستگی داره 
> شاید مثلا خانوم بگه باید بخونی تهران قبول شی اونم از روی اون بشینه بخونه
> شایدم خانوم هی بگه بیا بریم ددر که از روی اون درسو ول کنه 
> هیچ چیـــــــــــــــز معلوم نیست


 خب خانوم اینو میگ ولی 2طرف فقط دوسدارن باهم وقت بگذروننو تمرکزشون بهم میریزه

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

عاشقی کلاََ توهمه؛ یه توهم تلقینیِ شیرین!

اگر در سنِ 17سالیم باشه که اصلا مشروعیت نداره

+




> عجیبه این تاپیک انقدر کش اومده واقعا دارید نظر میدید ؟
> دمت گرم برادر ۴ تا تاپیک دیگه اینطوری بزن همه رو درگیر چرتیات بکن من راحت قبول بشم امسال


ههههه

دمت گرم

----------


## .MEHRAD.

از عوارض عشق هاي دوران بلوغ، رد و بدل شدن قول و قرار ازدواج بين دختر و پسر است.برخي از نوجوانان تحت تاثير هيجانات روحي دوران بلوغ، نسبت به هم متعهد شده و قول ازدواج مي دهند; اما در اکثر موارد پس از چند سال و با تعديل هيجانات روحي، به اين نتيجه مي رسند که تصميم غلطي گرفته اند ; اما به دليل قولي که به هم داده اند ، قادر به جدايي نبوده و مجبور به ازدواج مي شوند. اين احساس تعهد در دختران بيشتر ديده مي شود. در اين حالت، آنها فکر مي کنند که در صورت پايان رابطه، اگر طرف مقابل دچار مشکلي شود ، مسئوليتش با آنهاست و دچار عذاب وجدان مي شوند.روان شناسان معتقدند که "بي تجربگي و سادگي نوجوانان در روابط اجتماعي، مشکلاتي در زندگي آينده آنها ايجاد مي کند". مدارک دوستي هاي دوران نوجواني، عکس، نوشته و هدايايي که بين دختر و پسر رد و بدل مي شود، به عنوان تهديدي براي زندگي آينده آنها مطرح است.  پس از ازدواج خود همواره دغدغه و نگراني فاش شدن روابط گذشته خود را دارند.در اين دوره، نوجوان براي حفظ اين ارتباط تلاش مي کند و حاضر است هر هزينه اي براي ادامه رابطه بپردازد. آنها مصر به ادامه ارتباط و حتي ازدواج هستند. در اين حالت، قطع رابطه به افسردگي شديد منجر شده و نوجوان بي حوصله مي شود، ميل به زندگي ندارد و در مواردي نيز دست به خودکشي مي زند. بدبيني نسبت به همسر آينده و احساس خيانت، از ديگر عوارض دوستي هاي دوران نوجواني است. افرادي که در دوران نوجواني روابطي با جنس مخالف داشته اند، پس از ازدواج به همسر خود شک دارند. حتي اگر دختر و پسر پس از دوستي با هم ازدواج کنند ، نسبت به هم اطمينان لازم را ندارند و همواره ظن به خيانت دارند. آنها فکر مي کنند کسي که حاضر به دوستي با آنها شده ممکن است با ديگران نيز رابطه برقرار کند.
منبع:اونجا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Eve

آدم اگه جنبشو داشته باشه عاشق شدن چیز بدی نیست ..
ولی اگه این عاشق شدنش به کنکورش لطمه بزنه دیگه خیلی بد میشه :Yahoo (100): 
بعدش اینکه الان به فکر درس باشیم خیلی بهتره تا خودمونو درگیر مشکلات دیگه کنیم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## saeed211

شما درستو بخون
ب سوال بقیه هم کار نداشته باش :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (4): خودش بره تحقیق کنه خو :Yahoo (22):

----------


## saeed211

> از عوارض عشق هاي دوران بلوغ، رد و بدل شدن قول و قرار ازدواج بين دختر و پسر است.برخي از نوجوانان تحت تاثير هيجانات روحي دوران بلوغ، نسبت به هم متعهد شده و قول ازدواج مي دهند; اما در اکثر موارد پس از چند سال و با تعديل هيجانات روحي، به اين نتيجه مي رسند که تصميم غلطي گرفته اند ; اما به دليل قولي که به هم داده اند ، قادر به جدايي نبوده و مجبور به ازدواج مي شوند. اين احساس تعهد در دختران بيشتر ديده مي شود. در اين حالت، آنها فکر مي کنند که در صورت پايان رابطه، اگر طرف مقابل دچار مشکلي شود ، مسئوليتش با آنهاست و دچار عذاب وجدان مي شوند.روان شناسان معتقدند که "بي تجربگي و سادگي نوجوانان در روابط اجتماعي، مشکلاتي در زندگي آينده آنها ايجاد مي کند". مدارک دوستي هاي دوران نوجواني، عکس، نوشته و هدايايي که بين دختر و پسر رد و بدل مي شود، به عنوان تهديدي براي زندگي آينده آنها مطرح است.  پس از ازدواج خود همواره دغدغه و نگراني فاش شدن روابط گذشته خود را دارند.در اين دوره، نوجوان براي حفظ اين ارتباط تلاش مي کند و حاضر است هر هزينه اي براي ادامه رابطه بپردازد. آنها مصر به ادامه ارتباط و حتي ازدواج هستند. در اين حالت، قطع رابطه به افسردگي شديد منجر شده و نوجوان بي حوصله مي شود، ميل به زندگي ندارد و در مواردي نيز دست به خودکشي مي زند. بدبيني نسبت به همسر آينده و احساس خيانت، از ديگر عوارض دوستي هاي دوران نوجواني است. افرادي که در دوران نوجواني روابطي با جنس مخالف داشته اند، پس از ازدواج به همسر خود شک دارند. حتي اگر دختر و پسر پس از دوستي با هم ازدواج کنند ، نسبت به هم اطمينان لازم را ندارند و همواره ظن به خيانت دارند. آنها فکر مي کنند کسي که حاضر به دوستي با آنها شده ممکن است با ديگران نيز رابطه برقرار کند.
> منبع:اونجا


از شبکه چهار برداشتی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> از شبکه چهار برداشتی؟


نه تی وی رو ترک کردم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


دوست ندارم توی همچین تاپیکایی پست بذارم
اما اینو بدونین که یه بچه ی هفده هجده ساله عمرا بتونه 
عاشق بشه..یه چیزی هست به نام توهم....بیکار بوده..گفته بذار توهم عشق بزنم
عشق در سنین بالا کشکه بیشتر اوقات چه برسه به سنو سال ما
عجب


عشق تو 17 - 18 سالگی مث پر شدن مثانه آدم ! ی حس کوتاه مدت ! زود تموم میشه*

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> *
> 
> عشق تو 17 - 18 سالگی مث پر شدن مثانه آدم ! ی حس کوتاه مدت ! زود تموم میشه*


درود عجب تشبیهی خوشم اومد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> عشق تو 17 - 18 سالگی مث پر شدن مثانه آدم ! ی حس کوتاه مدت ! زود تموم میشه*


داداش خیلی خوب حرف میزنی آدم فک میکنه 40سالته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Forgotten

بچه ها در این تاپیکو تخته کنید بره دیگه
دیشب تب مربوط به این تاپیک باز بود پدرم با سیستم کار داشت خلاصه فکر کنم بعد از انجام کارای خودش این تاپیکو هم دیده بود 
رفتار ها و حرفای مشکوک ازش دیده میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeed211

عشق مث دیدن راه درست تو دو راهی
عشق مث تو ک تو تاریکیام مث ماهی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 


تو قرابت معنایی میاد خو :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mahdi1377

_منم عاشقم ولی هر چی جای خودش رو داره
اول باید کنکور قبول بشی بعد یه کار پیدا کنی بعد بری سمت عشقت
نمی دونم گرفتی یا نه ؟
_

----------


## mahdi2015

من که ترجیحا دانشگاه (اونم ترم 3 به بعد به دلیل دگردیسی که به وجود میاد میدونید که چی میگم :Yahoo (4):  )
فعلا عشقم کتابامه(چه بده مثلا عشقت نمودار شتاب زمان باشه :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Forgotten


بچه ها در این تاپیکو تخته کنید بره دیگه
دیشب تب مربوط به این تاپیک باز بود پدرم با سیستم کار داشت خلاصه فکر کنم بعد از انجام کارای خودش این تاپیکو هم دیده بود 
رفتار ها و حرفای مشکوک ازش دیده میشه 


ای داد بیداد....مگه حواست به clear history  نیست؟!!!
.*

----------


## Forgotten

> _منم عاشقم ولی هر چی جای خودش رو داره
> اول باید کنکور قبول بشی بعد یه کار پیدا کنی بعد بری سمت عشقت
> نمی دونم گرفتی یا نه ؟
> _


همه این پروسه ها رو بخای بری اخرش 10 سال اینا طول میکشه داداچ !
باید مثل حمید رضا زارع باشی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Forgotten

> *
> ای داد بیداد....مگه حواست به clear history  نیست؟!!!
> .*


نه کلا تب باز بود هیستوری چیه 
من تب خودمو مینیمایز کردم

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> آخه من خودم میگم بستگی داره 
> شاید مثلا خانوم بگه باید بخونی تهران قبول شی اونم از روی اون بشینه بخونه
> شایدم خانوم هی بگه بیا بریم ددر که از روی اون درسو ول کنه 
> هیچ چیـــــــــــــــز معلوم نیست


دقیقا سرگذشت منم همینجوریه  :Yahoo (4): 

پارسال فقط برای قبولی خوندم که نتیجه نگرفتم ولی امسال با یکی آشنا شدم که مجبورم کرد دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی یا علامه قبول شم، الانم دارم عین چیز میخونم که الحمدلله نتیجه هم گرفتم ^.^

پ.ن: با کسی باشید که بکشدتون بالا، نه کسی که همین پایین نگهتون داره!

----------


## uouo

> دقیقا سرگذشت منم همینجوریه 
> 
> پارسال فقط برای قبولی خوندم که نتیجه نگرفتم ولی امسال با یکی آشنا شدم که مجبورم کرد دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی یا علامه قبول شم، الانم دارم عین چیز میخونم که الحمدلله نتیجه هم گرفتم ^.^
> 
> پ.ن: با کسی باشید که بکشدتون بالا، نه کسی که همین پایین نگهتون داره!


خیلی بلایی :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> خیلی بلایی


اشتباه نگیر داداچ برا بحث عشق و عاشقی و اینا خیییلی زوده...
بعضیا تا یه جنس مخالف نگاشونم میکنه توهم عشق ورشون میداره، در صورتیکه اگه باهم مث هم جنساشون دوست بمونن رابطشون خیلی پایدارتر و طولانی تر میمونه...
ایشونی هم که میگم بهترین دوست مجازیم بود که به امید خدا تا بعد کنکور میشه دوست واقعیم

عشق و عاشقی هم باید با کسی باشه که 100% مطمئن باشی بهش میرسی و اونم بعد 25 سالگی!

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> از عوارض عشق هاي دوران بلوغ، رد و بدل شدن قول و قرار ازدواج بين دختر و پسر است.برخي از نوجوانان تحت تاثير هيجانات روحي دوران بلوغ، نسبت به هم متعهد شده و قول ازدواج مي دهند; اما در اکثر موارد پس از چند سال و با تعديل هيجانات روحي، به اين نتيجه مي رسند که تصميم غلطي گرفته اند ; اما به دليل قولي که به هم داده اند ، قادر به جدايي نبوده و مجبور به ازدواج مي شوند. اين احساس تعهد در دختران بيشتر ديده مي شود. در اين حالت، آنها فکر مي کنند که در صورت پايان رابطه، اگر طرف مقابل دچار مشکلي شود ، مسئوليتش با آنهاست و دچار عذاب وجدان مي شوند.روان شناسان معتقدند که "بي تجربگي و سادگي نوجوانان در روابط اجتماعي، مشکلاتي در زندگي آينده آنها ايجاد مي کند". مدارک دوستي هاي دوران نوجواني، عکس، نوشته و هدايايي که بين دختر و پسر رد و بدل مي شود، به عنوان تهديدي براي زندگي آينده آنها مطرح است.  پس از ازدواج خود همواره دغدغه و نگراني فاش شدن روابط گذشته خود را دارند.در اين دوره، نوجوان براي حفظ اين ارتباط تلاش مي کند و حاضر است هر هزينه اي براي ادامه رابطه بپردازد. آنها مصر به ادامه ارتباط و حتي ازدواج هستند. در اين حالت، قطع رابطه به افسردگي شديد منجر شده و نوجوان بي حوصله مي شود، ميل به زندگي ندارد و در مواردي نيز دست به خودکشي مي زند. بدبيني نسبت به همسر آينده و احساس خيانت، از ديگر عوارض دوستي هاي دوران نوجواني است. افرادي که در دوران نوجواني روابطي با جنس مخالف داشته اند، پس از ازدواج به همسر خود شک دارند. حتي اگر دختر و پسر پس از دوستي با هم ازدواج کنند ، نسبت به هم اطمينان لازم را ندارند و همواره ظن به خيانت دارند. آنها فکر مي کنند کسي که حاضر به دوستي با آنها شده ممکن است با ديگران نيز رابطه برقرار کند.
> منبع:اونجا


 :Yahoo (37): 
حرف دل به این میگن...

----------


## uouo

> اشتباه نگیر داداچ برا بحث عشق و عاشقی و اینا خیییلی زوده...
> بعضیا تا یه جنس مخالف نگاشونم میکنه توهم عشق ورشون میداره، در صورتیکه اگه باهم مث هم جنساشون دوست بمونن رابطشون خیلی پایدارتر و طولانی تر میمونه...
> ایشونی هم که میگم بهترین دوست مجازیم بود که به امید خدا تا بعد کنکور میشه دوست واقعیم
> 
> عشق و عاشقی هم باید با کسی باشه که 100% مطمئن باشی بهش میرسی و اونم بعد 25 سالگی!









ایشالا ایشالا  :Yahoo (3): 
خوشبخت شین  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## mohammad.sa

دمتون گرم خیلی باحالین :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mohammad.sa

بتظرم عاشق شدنم حس خوبی باشه ولی ...رینه تو درسو مشقت :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*نمیدونم بعضیا چرا کاسه داغ تر از آش میشن 
خو این دوستمون تاپیک زده نظر خواسته 
حرف یا نظری نداری  اصن نیا تو تاپیک برو سر همون درس که میگی خیلی مهمه برات
دعوت نامه نفرستادن که برات گلم

ر.ا: تجربه جالبی میتونه باشه ولی به نظرم خوبیاش بیشتر از بدیاشه و صد البته که اصن این عاشقی نیست قطعا و یه دوستیه صرفا که اگه هر دو طرف هم دیگه رو همراهی کنن تهش موفق میشن . کلا اگه با هم بسازن میتونه خوب باشه*

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD




عشق تو 17 - 18 سالگی مث پر شدن مثانه آدم ! ی حس کوتاه مدت ! زود تموم میشه 


بلانسبت عشق
واقعا بنظرم اسمش  عشق نیست....خریته
توی دوران بزرگسالی به عشقا اعتمادی نیست 
چ برسه به یه بچه 17 18 ساله*

----------


## hamid_MhD

*بیاااااا دوووووورییییی کنیم از عشق......
پ.ن؛ببم جان با اون داداچمون بگو بشین سر درست بیخود مضخرف نگه.اخه الان اون نه کار داره نه بار داره .عاشقی الان فقط ضربه میزنه.تجربه اشد داشتم عزیز.*

----------


## uouo

> *نمیدونم بعضیا چرا کاسه داغ تر از آش میشن 
> خو این دوستمون تاپیک زده نظر خواسته 
> حرف یا نظری نداری  اصن نیا تو تاپیک برو سر همون درس که میگی خیلی مهمه برات
> دعوت نامه نفرستادن که برات گلم
> 
> ر.ا: تجربه جالبی میتونه باشه ولی به نظرم خوبیاش بیشتر از بدیاشه و صد البته که اصن این عاشقی نیست قطعا و یه دوستیه صرفا که اگه هر دو طرف هم دیگه رو همراهی کنن تهش موفق میشن . کلا اگه با هم بسازن میتونه خوب باشه*





ایول ایول خوشم اومد مرسیییییییییییییییییییییی

----------


## hanjera

من که رفتم دانشگاه
ترم یک طرح رو ریختم و شدیم ، اما دیگه موقع امتحاناس و بعدش میخوام واحد کم بردارم واسه ترم دوم و بخونم برای کنکور 96 ! و کات کردم خودم.خخخخ..همش الکیه عشق و اینا..مخارج زندگی که زور میزاره رو ادم بعد ازدواج میفهمی چی شده..باس یکم به فکر اینده باشه ادم.بعد....

----------


## hamed_habibi

عاشقق  شو :Yahoo (12):

----------


## sadeqq

همه میگن عشق تو 17 سالگی فلانه بیساره حضرت فاطمه 10 سالگی ازدواج کرده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> همه میگن عشق تو 17 سالگی فلانه بیساره حضرت فاطمه 10 سالگی ازدواج کرده


اصلا مثال شما با بحث قابل مقایسه نیس

----------


## saeed211

بوسیدن لب یار اول ز دست مگذار

کاخر ملول گردی از دست و لب گزیدن

....

----------


## uouo

> بوسیدن لب یار اول ز دست مگذار
> 
> کاخر ملول گردی از دست و لب گزیدن
> 
> ....




بله یه نظر مخالفم پیدا شد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## somi

خیلی ناراحت کنندس چون اخرش بد تموم میشه ن فقط بخاطر کنکور کلا عشق ینی نرسیدن  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## mobin7

این نظر شخصیه
ادم تا سن 20 و خورده سال نمیتونه معنی حقیقی عشق رو بفهمه
من هر سال نسبت به پارسال بلوغ فکری بیشتری پیدا میکنم و خیلی از مفاهیم برام تغییر پیدا میکنه

عشق تو این سن وسیله تخلیس بهتره بگیم دوست پسر یا دوست دختر، وگرنه عشق مقدسه و برای درکش باید زمان صرف کرد
من خودمم هنوز درکش نکردم.

اگه توجه کنین تو فیلم های غربی دوس پسر دوس دختر هیچ وقت به هم "عشقم" نمیگن و نهایت جملشون دوست دارم هست.

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> بوسیدن لب یار اول ز دست مگذار
> 
> کاخر ملول گردی از دست و لب گزیدن
> 
> ....


ز دست مگذار استعاره از چیه؟
یادمون نره تو انجمن کنکوریم... باید همه چیو بدونیم دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeed211

> ز دست مگذار استعاره از چیه؟
> یادمون نره تو انجمن کنکوریم... باید همه چیو بدونیم دیگه


بعله
باید به همه چی توجه کرد

میشه فراموش نکن و از یاد نبر

----------


## mina_77

من اسمش رو نمیزارم عشق

یه نوع سرگرم شدن یا اوقات فراغت(حالا چه قبل کنکور چه بعد کنکور تو یونی)

این حقیقته محضه و ادم نمیتونه خودشو گول بزنه

نمیگم حس خوبی به ادم دست نمیده اما به نظر من تو سال کنکور ثانیه به ثانیش ارزشمنده و همین ثانیه ها باعث تفاوت بین کسی میشه که شهید بهشتی قبول میشه یا شیراز و اصفهان یا همین اهواز خودمون

بعد کنکور 2/5ماه تا دانشگاه رفتن بیکارید

تو دانشگاه هم به غیر از دو ماه امتحانات فشرده در سال کلی وقت دارید

اونموقع حسابی جبران کنید

والسلام

----------


## uouo

> من اسمش رو نمیزارم عشق
> 
> یه نوع سرگرم شدن یا اوقات فراغت(حالا چه قبل کنکور چه بعد کنکور تو یونی)
> 
> این حقیقته محضه و ادم نمیتونه خودشو گول بزنه
> 
> نمیگم حس خوبی به ادم دست نمیده اما به نظر من تو سال کنکور ثانیه به ثانیش ارزشمنده و همین ثانیه ها باعث تفاوت بین کسی میشه که شهید بهشتی قبول میشه یا شیراز و اصفهان یا همین اهواز خودمون
> 
> بعد کنکور 2/5ماه تا دانشگاه رفتن بیکارید
> ...





چشم چشم  :Yahoo (21): 
قول میده تکرار نشه :/

----------


## matrooke

الان یه بحثی که مطرحه اینه که اگه من با صد تادلیل و مدارک کتبی و شفاهی اثبات کنم که مشکلاتش برابری میکنه با "۸ساله معروف فلاکت در ایران :Yahoo (21): " ؛ایا دوست شما ول میکنه؟
صد البته که نه.
پس باید ادامه بده تا خودش درکش کنه و اون موقعس که مثل بعضی از دوستان توی این تاپیک میاد جمله معروف"عشق چرت و پرته"رو با قاطعیت تمام مینویسه.

)دوستان به خاطر متن بهم خرده نگیرید فشاره درسا زیاده :Yahoo (22):

----------


## va6hid

مث ما باشید ؛ تو تایم کنکور همو بلاک کنید  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Cat

> مث ما باشید ؛ تو تایم کنکور همو بلاک کنید


 :Yahoo (23): افرینننن

----------


## ata.beheshti

1.خیلی اسیب میزنه
2.وابستگی خیلی خیلی خیلی بده
3.آخرشم زمینت میزنه
4.مریضت میکنه
5.افسردت میکنه
6.پیرت میکنه
7.حساست میکنه
8.بدبختت میکنه
9.میخای بازم بگم؟

بچسب به درست 
اخرش تو دانشگاه تورو با یکی بهتر از تو خوشگل تر از تو خوشتیپ تر از تو
با یکی از اون داداشیا
عوضت میکنه
مثل لباس
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## va6hid

> 1.خیلی اسیب میزنه
> 2.وابستگی خیلی خیلی خیلی بده
> 3.آخرشم زمینت میزنه
> 4.مریضت میکنه
> 5.افسردت میکنه
> 6.پیرت میکنه
> 7.حساست میکنه
> 8.بدبختت میکنه
> 9.میخای بازم بگم؟


داداش اینا خاصیتای گلُ حشیش نیست ؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> داداش اینا خاصیتای گلُ حشیش نیست ؟


نمیدونم عزیز من...
من که حشیش نکشیدم
ولی یه مدت منت یکیرو کشیدم فک کنم اثرات همونه....
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mojtabay

اتفاقا من یکی رو میشناسم ، به خاطر همین ترازش اومده از 5800اومده6300 ولی اگه عشق باشه خیلی هم بد نیست مهم اینه که عشق باشه عشق عشق
امضام رو اگه بخونین ممنون میشم

----------


## Miss.Dr

واقعا از صب دارم همه پیامارو میخونم
همشونو قبول دارم ولی هیچ کدومو قبول ندارم!
دقیقا نفهمیدم عقیده خودم چیه :Yahoo (21): 
فقط میدونم هنوز بچه ایم ^_^

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> 1.خیلی اسیب میزنه
> 2.وابستگی خیلی خیلی خیلی بده
> 3.آخرشم زمینت میزنه
> 4.مریضت میکنه
> 5.افسردت میکنه
> 6.پیرت میکنه
> 7.حساست میکنه
> 8.بدبختت میکنه
> 9.میخای بازم بگم؟
> ...


داداش  مث که دلت خیلی پره :Yahoo (65):

----------


## ashkant

عشققققققققققققققققق :Yahoo (23): 
یه عشق واقعی بود اونم لیلی و مجنون  
بقیع  عشق ها چرت ه  و هوسه . مخصوصا توو این سن های پایین.

----------


## Mr.Dr

کاملاً بستگی به افراد داره
حتی یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی منطقه 3 تجربی امسال، هم به گفته خودشون مخاطب خاص داشتن
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> کاملاً بستگی به افراد داره
> حنی یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی منطقه 3 تجربی امسال، هم به گفته خودشون مخاطب خاص داشتن


داداش شما کلا مثل اینکه عادت کردی شجره نامه افراد رو بریزی رو محیط دایره!؟  :Yahoo (4): 

نکن عاغا ، نکن ، شاید بنده خدا راضی نباشه  ، یعنی چی خو زشته  :Yahoo (4): 

اسم ، فامیل ، نام پدر ، ش.ش ، ش.د طرف رو هم میگفتی دیگه 

پ.ن 1 ؛ مزاحیدیم محمدکاظم جان به دل نگیری  ، دل درد میشی  :Yahoo (21): 

پ.ن 2 ؛ اینایی که عاشق میشن کلا فازشون معلوم نی  :Yahoo (4):  ، البته همه عاشق میشن!  :Yahoo (15):  ، عاشق شدن داریم تا عاشق شدن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Forgotten

> کاملاً بستگی به افراد داره
> حتی رتبه * منطقه 3 تجربی امسال، هم به گفته خودشون مخاطب خاص داشتن


یکی از رتبه های تک منطقه سه 94 هم به عنوان پیشکسوت هستن (در دوران دانشگاه البته دوران کنکور رو نمیدونم)  :Yahoo (4): 

یه خاطره من باب اینکه به خود فرد بستگی داره : 

معمولا توی سالای اول دوم دبیرستان یک سری آخوند هایی برای پرسش و پاسخ میان سر کلاس 
دیگه تو کلاس پسرا هم معلومه دیگه چه پرسشی شود !

یادمه یکی از پسرا پاشد گفت : اقای ... اگه ما در آینده با gf خودمون ازدواج کنیم خوبه یا gf دیگران ؟!! ما از الان به فکر اینیم که زوج سالم باشیم 
بیچاره آخوند فکر کنم روز پرکاری داشت ...

----------


## new boy

عاشق شو ار نه روزی شهوتت سر آید ....

----------


## va6hid

> *همشونو قبول دارم ولی هیچ کدومو قبول ندارم!*


این مورد رو میشه به دلیل استفاده زیاد از جنس نامرغوب توجیه کرد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> این مورد رو میشه به دلیل استفاده زیاد از جنس نامرغوب توجیه کرد


یکی طلبت :Yahoo (21): 
ر.ا:
داداش من خیلی فک کردم رو این موضو اخرش به این نتیجه رسیدم این اهنگو به سوژه بگو روزی سه بار بخونه بخدا جواب میده :Yahoo (4): 
دیگه عاشق شدن ناز کشیدن فایده ندارههههههه ندارهههه
دیگه دنبال آهو(مثلا معشوق :Yahoo (4):  ) دوییدن فایده نداره نداره
چرا این در و اون در میزنی ای دل غافل؟؟؟؟؟
دیگه دل بستن و دل بریدن فایده ندارههههههه ندارررهههه

هعی:/

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

خو خسته نباشید

نظرمو بگم و برم

والا فکر نکنم تو این سن کسی عاشق شه اگه هم شد که تبریک میگمش

کلا عشق یه چیز خاص با وابستگی فرق داره

بعد دیگ اینکه کسی که میگه من عاشقم تو این سن بیا خودتو بکش بگو کارت اشتباهه هرجور شده خودشو قانع میکنه تو اشتباه میگی خودش کارش درسته

پس بذار تجربه کنه به امید اینکه جز عشق های حقیقی باش

 :Yahoo (33):  استارتر تاپیکت هم تکراری بوده  :Yahoo (94):  قبل از زدن تاپیک جستجو کنید 

مخسی

----------

